# تحويل السولار الي سولار عديم الرائحة واللون



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء نظرا لقلة الكيروسين حاليا في السوق المصري اريد طريقة حتي ننزع الرائحة واللون من السولار وتحويله الي شبيه للكيروسين مع العلم ان السولالر يحتوي علي نوع من انواع الزيوت صعبة الاحلال(النزع) 
ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا:63:​


----------



## Saif_Al-Ta'i (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

موجود بمحطات مصر للبترول كيروسين ابيض الجركن 4لتر ب 23 جنيه


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا اخي الكريم ما هو السولار


----------



## محمد حمدى 74 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## صبحى جلال (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جرب مادة اسمها الكاولين وهى مادة صينية تباع لدى بائعى محلات المواد الكيماوية وجرب وقولى اخر الاخبار معاك ايه


----------



## محمد فاروق احمد (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ازالة الرائحة واللون تتم علي 3 مراحل 1- يضاف نيترون 99% نقي علي السولار ثم يترك ليقلب2- توضع الصودا الكاوية وتقلب وتترك لمدة يوم 3- توضع بدورة معينة وانا اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## محمد فاروق احمد (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290264.html#ixzz29iWKuv2P

ازالة الرائحة واللون تتم علي 3 مراحل 1- يضاف نيترون 99% نقي علي السولار ثم يترك ليقلب2- توضع الصودا الكاوية وتقلب وتترك لمدة يوم 3- توضع بدورة معينة وانا اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## 83moris (9 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد


----------



## alaa1979 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

يرجى الافادة بطريقة ازالة رائحة ال white spirit مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

لتنقية السولار يستخدم تنكات بلاستيك او استاليس لمنع التفاعل ... يوضع 1000 لتر سولار مع 100كيلو حمض كبرىتيك 98 % ويقلب لمدة 2ساعه ثم يترك لمدة 4 ساعات يتم فصل الراسب عن المحلول . وهذه المرحله الاولى يؤخذ المحلول وعليه بودره اسمها اس اس وتقلب جيدا لمدة ساعه وتترك 6 ساعات للترسيب ثم يفصل الناتج ....... المرحله الثانيه . في حالة كان الزيت بالسولار كثير نكرر المرحله الاولي قبل عمل المرحله الثانيه . 








Dr\gamalelden قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخواني الاعزاء نظرا لقلة الكيروسين حاليا في السوق المصري اريد طريقة حتي ننزع الرائحة واللون من السولار وتحويله الي شبيه للكيروسين مع العلم ان السولالر يحتوي علي نوع من انواع الزيوت صعبة الاحلال(النزع)
> ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا:63:​


----------



## agabeain (8 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكوووور اخي باشمهندس أحمد عثمان 59


----------



## م/احمد اشرف عيد (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جازك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## civilman86 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

_مشكور_


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الاجابه موجوده علي الملتقي عمل النفط من الالف الي الياء


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yousef_madi (12 أغسطس 2014)

ما هي النيترون


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (30 أغسطس 2014)

علي حسب معلوماتي ان النيترون هو حمض مركز اعلي من 98%


----------



## fahd666 (3 يونيو 2015)

اخى العزيز اسهل طريقة لتكرير السولار هى اضافة ملح الطعام (كلوريد الصوديوم ) حوالى 150جم لكل لتر وترشيحه بعد 48 ساعة ولكن فاعلية هذه الطريقه حوالى 73% ولكنها سهله وغير مكلفة مادياً

1272


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 يونيو 2015)

fahd666 قال:


> اخى العزيز اسهل طريقة لتكرير السولار هى اضافة ملح الطعام (كلوريد الصوديوم ) حوالى 150جم لكل لتر وترشيحه بعد 48 ساعة ولكن فاعلية هذه الطريقه حوالى 73% ولكنها سهله وغير مكلفة مادياً
> 
> 1272


الاخ العزيز فهد لك جزيل الشكر علي مشاركتنا معلوماتك و رغم انني لم اجد لها سند علمي الا انني قلت التجربه خير برهان و قد قمت بالتجربه علي السولار و لم احصل علي اي نتيجه رغم التزامي بالخطوات التي شرحتها سيادتك
فهل سيادتك قمت بالتجربه ام نقلت معلومه و شكرا علي سعة صدرك


----------



## M_K_O (14 أكتوبر 2015)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> الاخ العزيز فهد لك جزيل الشكر علي مشاركتنا معلوماتك و رغم انني لم اجد لها سند علمي الا انني قلت التجربه خير برهان و قد قمت بالتجربه علي السولار و لم احصل علي اي نتيجه رغم التزامي بالخطوات التي شرحتها سيادتك
> فهل سيادتك قمت بالتجربه ام نقلت معلومه و شكرا علي سعة صدرك



قمت بالتجربه من فتره وسابحث عنها ثانيا 
ولكن كانت تتم بالمعالجه بحمض كبرتيك مركز 99% ثم المعادله واكنت عمليه نوعا ما وقمت بالتجربه ولا اتزكر التفاصيل للاسف


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (3 مارس 2016)

استخدم تراب تبييض


----------

